
How I cloned patio11's Appointment Reminder for $2k MRR - mherrmann
https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/terminerinnerung
======
mmerlin
Interesting journey. Here in Australia one particular software package
(pracsoft) had ~80% of the market (a decade ago when I last programmed against
it) for general practice doctors, backend is MSSQL, and it's easy enough to
tap into the calendar table for a service like this.

Also agree with your conclusion that it's dangerous to build a SaaS that
relies on platforms that are not open by default and which you have no control
over (and especially when the platform provider or solution provider is
potentially a direct competitor).

Good lessons learned and interesting read.

